# 4 new inhabitants to the 220



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My son in law brought me 4 of his fish that has outgrown his 55 so they went into the 220

3 stripped rapheals
1 jack dempsey


----------



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

cool how big are those rapheal's??? i have one also. they look pretty sweet


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are about 6 to 6 inches


----------

